# Breathing in Exhaust



## mm718 (Dec 12, 2014)

I am a health conscious person with some chronic medical issues. I love my new snow blower but the idea of breathing in exhaust fumes is troubling to me. I don't notice this so much when mowing the lawn but with the snow blower the smell is stronger. Do any of you have concerns about breathing in the exhaust from your snowblowers? If so are there any measures you take to minimize this risk? Thanks.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You probably notice the exhaust more with the blower because you don't have the cut grass smells to offset them.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

Older equipment is generally more offensive in terms of emissions. Betting that the average age of snowblowers is probably much more than the average age of mowers, meaning emissions standards are much less tight.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

If it bothers you make a flange, get a short piece of flexpipe and route the exhaust downward. My grandfather did this years ago on his Simplicity lawn tractor and it worked super actually seemed quieter with the sound being baffled off the ground. I expect snow would work as a gread sound deadener... I may just angle mine downward at some point in the near future as well ;-)


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not particularly concerned with it. But if you are a cab should eliminate breathing in fumes for the most part. Come to think of it I've always had a cab, maybe that's why I never really noticed?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

AHHHHHHHHH there is nothing like the smell of exhaust first thing in the morning. here in the sub-zero FROZEN TUNDRA.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> there is nothing like the smell of exhaust first thing in the morning.


 Smells like.... victory


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> If it bothers you make a flange, get a short piece of flexpipe and route the exhaust downward. My grandfather did this years ago on his Simplicity lawn tractor and it worked super actually seemed quieter with the sound being baffled off the ground. I expect snow would work as a gread sound deadener... I may just angle mine downward at some point in the near future as well ;-)


Why is downward the best way to aim the exhaust? I've always wondered if I could eliminate more of the exhaust smell on my old lawn tractor.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Most of the machines I work on it always seems the exhaust is right in my face as I'm trying to adjust the carb 
Usually when out blowing snow there is enough wind I never really notice exhaust at all. If I had asthma or something it might be a serious concern though.
Changing the angle of the exhaust isn't as easy on some engines. The older stuff had threads and you could head to the hardware store for a pipe fitting and do whatever. Depending on how the muffler mounts you might need to check into go cart or performance small engine exhaust parts from places like OMBwarehouse.

Performance exhausts for Predator 212cc engines.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

What do you have for a blower?


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Exhaust will not hurt you in open air. There is plenty of oxygen available. If it was a hazard I doubt two stroke motors would still be made.

Mowers move a lot of air which probably disperses any exhaust smell.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You're correct that it isn't a hazard and wouldn't hurt the average person but there are people who are more sensitive to exhaust, airborne chemicals and smells that might benefit from having the exhaust routed away from them.

Down would be best as it's more likely to not get blow back into your face the way pointing it up can. That and down and away would be a bit quieter too compared to just straight out the side.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

keeps the lungs from freezing


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

69Ariens I'm hittin' the "Like" button but nothing is happening


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

MM,

I had an old 70's Ariens that was burning a few ounces of oil for every 40 minutes of running and it was awful smelling before that. I always had a smelly coat/bibs and immediately showered after using it.

My neighbor thought I was crazy getting a new machine and said oil is much cheaper. But I value my lungs and am thankful I am healthy so I got a new cleaner machine (Honda was my choice).

I used to take things like that and old classic car exhaust for granted, but I have lost a few friends to lung cancer so I guess that is changing my perspective. Thankfully I am blessed to have the funds to get something new and have my health.

Best wishes.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Super, I think downward worked well mainly because you are moving forward over the lawn... Not really sure but it worked for most of that smell was not noticed much after he installed it. My grandfather would always find a remedy to a problem . It was also a little quieter, it was an 11 hp Briggs so he just found a way to clamp the flex pipe to the end of the tubular muffler with a flange and some self tapper if remember right.. Wasn't pretty but it worked good.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I can't honestly say I put much though into it, other than making sure that the garage door is open when I test fire. After all, I did stay warm behind jet exhaust for ten years, at the taxpayers expense, and I'm pretty sure that's not nearly as healthy. Heck, I even warmed up a porta-potti with one once, but it was -30F.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

Pathfinder13 said:


> Hey Super, I think downward worked well mainly because you are moving forward over the lawn... Not really sure but it worked for most of that smell was not noticed much after he installed it. My grandfather would always find a remedy to a problem . It was also a little quieter, it was an 11 hp Briggs so he just found a way to clamp the flex pipe to the end of the tubular muffler with a flange and some self tapper if remember right.. Wasn't pretty but it worked good.


I think I'll be trying directing the exhaust down this spring, can't hurt to try it. Thanks


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

The newest engine I have seem to burn the fuel cleaner than the old flat bead engines. If my old lawnmower flat head pukes I will replace it with a newer OHV engine.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

GustoGuy said:


> The newest engine I have seem to burn the fuel cleaner than the old flat bead engines.


 +1 on newer engines burning clean. I have a small Honda 2000i generator, and am amazed how clean (and quiet) it runs. 

Guys in the small enclosed food carts in Manhattan all seem to use them. They are only a couple of feet from the exhaust, with no harmful effects apparent. You can't even hear them from a few feet away (admittedly, lots of ambient noise in NY, but still, they run like 57dB). Of course, it is not just the fact that they are new, Honda quality helps. They would not do as well with a Harbor Freight 2-stroke special..


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

I notice the exhaust when I first start it up and it's on full choke. There is an initial burst of heavy exhaust that quickly dissipates once it warms up for a minute and I turn off the choke. After that it burns fairly clean and I do not notice it. To minimize the smell I have my larger garage door opened and push the blower outside as much as possible during the initial startup. I do not think there is any way to avoid some fumes. If my health was such that it still bothered me after taking my usual preventative measures then I would reluctantly hire someone to do the heavy snow clearing.


----------



## mm718 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts. I may give some thought to redirecting the exhaust. The blower is a brand new Ariens 24 inch, 2-stage. To be honest I am not mechanically inclined at all and haven't even gotten around to reading the choke directions. It's possible that I have forgotten to turn the choke completely off. Thanks again, 

Mike


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

If it really that big an issue, I can tell you from working in a lab you can buy a face mask that covers you nose and mouth and you just need to install the correct filter cartridge. But then again, I am not sure how serious a concern the fumes are.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

SnowGuy69 said:


> If it really that big an issue, I can tell you from working in a lab you can buy a face mask that covers you nose and mouth and you just need to install the correct filter cartridge. But then again, I am not sure how serious a concern the fumes are.


you cannot have a beard if you use one, I have a beard and I'm not shaving it off
you would think that by now that there would be a muffler on the market for older briggs and Tecumseh's that was quieter and redirected the exhaust


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Surge said:


> I notice the exhaust when I first start it up and it's on full choke. There is an initial burst of heavy exhaust that quickly dissipates once it warms up for a minute and I turn off the choke. After that it burns fairly clean and I do not notice it. To minimize the smell I have my larger garage door opened and push the blower outside as much as possible during the initial startup. I do not think there is any way to avoid some fumes. If my health was such that it still bothered me after taking my usual preventative measures then I would reluctantly hire someone to do the heavy snow clearing.


Hey Surge.. it's that initial full on choke and startup exhaust that got to me. When I did the repower a couple weeks ago (posted here as Toro Powershift 824 repower/301cc ) I looked on ebay for a honda ( since it's a clone and I knew most Honda snowblowers have deflectors ) muffler deflector and bought one for under 9 bucks shipped. I figure might as well enjoy starting it too since I bothered to to the work. I must say it works ! I aimed it down and slightly forward (7 o'clock position) and the exhause goes right in the direction the instant it starts. 

I did notice it slightly louder when standing behind the mnachine as the sound now reflects more off the pavement, but I have a feeling when we get some snow the snow will deaden the sound quite a bit. Fumes are not in my face, and it's STILL quieter than the old HM80 was.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

SnowGuy69 said:


> If it really that big an issue, I can tell you from working in a lab you can buy a face mask that covers you nose and mouth and you just need to install the correct filter cartridge. But then again, I am not sure how serious a concern the fumes are.


I'm pretty sure that there isn't a cartridge that will filter out carbon monoxide


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually there are cartridges for virtually any thing. Radioactive gases, acids, bases, even Carbon monoxide:

http://www.worksafely.com/safety-equipment/gas-masks.aspx

But MM718 never mentioned his exact concern. He stated ”exhaust fumes is troubling to me” That could be just the smell, oil and gasoline vapors, carbon from the dust exhaust or Carbon monoxide.

How serious is he? I don’t know his condition. He can get anything from a Home Depot mask to a really full face respirator.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Buy some SCUBA tanks and a clothes pin


----------

